# Allens RC Cars March Madness '07



## Racinrc14 (May 21, 2003)

After much discussion with Allen and other local racers, we have finally set a date for our annual March race. The race is the second weekend in March, the weekend after the TCS race at Trackside, which is the 10th and the 11th. Same schedule as before, Saturday everything mini and micro, including 1/12 scale, and touring car racing on Sunday. 2 or 3 heats and single A-Mains. Depending on sponsor support, there should be some really nice door prizes and handouts. Sunday touring car racing will be stock/brushless rubber, and stock foam (if there are enough). We are considering running Brushless (13.5) with stock, but perhaps with a weight penalty. After studying the results of the Novak race, this seems feasible. Stock rubber touring cars are what, 3lbs 5.2 ounces? Perhaps a weight penalty for Brushless of 3lbs 5.8 ounces. Either way, it should be a good time on a great little short roadcourse. We have enough pit space for up to 80. Hotel accomodations can be made at Northfield Inn and Suites . Sorry, but we do not have a track discount there, but if enough people get rooms there, I can arrange a group discount. Hope to see a lot of you there! You can check the website for updates at Allens or you can contact me at Tommys Work Email or Tommys Home Email.


----------

